# DIY project



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=31066#post31066

If anyone is interested in building that reactor locally let me know and we can do it cheaply and in very little time. That same concept can be used for a small external filter driven by a tiny powerhead that is inside the tank.

The canisters are sold as clear acrylic or stainless steel - both look nice enough for having in the tank cabinet and not be embarrased to open it when people are around :-D

--Nikolay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Niko I leave in Dallas and need a Co2 reactor. Also a location for getting the CO2 tank will be good.

Thanks


----------

